# Lake Constance



## Andy W (Feb 22, 2015)

Hi guys😃 really want some advice on our first trip to Lake Constance and motorhomeing in Germany as we have nevery stayed in Germany, and know very little German. So I would like advice on motor home stop overs , quiet camp sites on the route to Lake Constance from Calais at the end of July going into August, I also need campsites around the lake, and do I need any special road tax for travelling through Germany and Austria ..... Wow so many questions


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

unless you're going in to big cities, no problems with "special taxes". For Austria you'll need to pay tolls on the motorways, and if you're over 3500kg you must have a go-box, VERY expensive. 
Check out the Germany forum for details of Umwelt zones.

There's hundreds of motorhome stopovers in Germany, get one of the guides.

A good camp site on the outskirts of Lindau on the shore of the lake in the top right hand corner, about 1km from the Austrian border, easy cycle / walk into the old island town of lindau, good boat trips.

you shouldn't be worried about not knowing any German, just get a few basics; most people in the west speak English.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

https://www.vicarious-shop.com/Bord-Atlas-2015-Stellplatze-Germany-Reise-Mobil.html

Indispensable for Germany:wink2:

PS. In German but all the symbols are very international.


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

There is a very good stelplatz at Uberlingen, it has EHU if you want and you park either in the hardstandings or on the grass. (water is across the road so fill on arrival). It is a pleasant walk into town about 5 mins downhill but you can park your motorhome in the pay and display at the railway station and the lakefront is only a few hundred yards away through the shopping precinct where you will also find restaurants and cafes. It is a very pleasant stroll along the lakefront and there are a number of hotels with outside restaurants overlooking the lake for a lovely lunch.

Take the ferry from the nearby jetty for a trip along to the old town of Meersberg. Mainow island further around the lake, about 35 mins drive from Uberlingen is a huge stunning garden covering the whole island with numerous displays. Not to be missed.


----------



## Scolds (Jul 26, 2010)

When driving in to towns any Stellplatz, motorhome overnight parking are normally well signed. From our experience some are on the outskirts of towns or near the swimming pool etc. In the summer you are not normally alone and they are safe. Electric is normally paid for at the point of connection by Kw used with coins. Very easy to understand. Sometimes you pay at the same machine where you buy the parking ticket. We prefer these places as they are a lot cheaper than campsites and if you plan to move every couple of days then would say give them a chance. As to places to stop on the way I bought the All the Aires book and it is a must have, once you have this you will have no problem deciding where to stop. To find campsites use google maps on that area and type in Campingplatz. Germany is a wonderful place to visit if you take the route that brings you into the top of the Black Forest area then visit Freiburg for a couple of days as it is a lovely old town and there is a great stellplatz and camp site there.


----------



## Andy W (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks guys your a great help 😃😃😃you've made me feel a lot better about the trip already .Scolds" all the aires " is that the name of the book ?


----------



## eddieo (May 1, 2005)

bognormike said:


> unless you're going in to big cities, no problems with "special taxes". For Austria you'll need to pay tolls on the motorways, and if you're over 3500kg you must have a go-box, VERY expensive.
> Check out the Germany forum for details of Umwelt zones.
> 
> There's hundreds of motorhome stopovers in Germany, get one of the guides.
> ...


If This is the one: http://www.park-camping.de/

We stayed there last year for some cycling, weather was poor so pushed on to Italy. Nice site, restaurant looks great, very smart, but need to make a reservations, well at least in summer you do


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

iandsm said:


> There is a very good stelplatz at Uberlingen, it has EHU if you want and you park either in the hardstandings or on the grass. (water is across the road so fill on arrival). It is a pleasant walk into town about 5 mins downhill but you can park your motorhome in the pay and display at the railway station and the lakefront is only a few hundred yards away through the shopping precinct where you will also find restaurants and cafes. It is a very pleasant stroll along the lakefront and there are a number of hotels with outside restaurants overlooking the lake for a lovely lunch.
> 
> Take the ferry from the nearby jetty for a trip along to the old town of Meersberg. Mainow island further around the lake, about 35 mins drive from Uberlingen is a huge stunning garden covering the whole island with numerous displays. Not to be missed.


Just to add that there is a free Bus service from the Uberlingen Stellplatz down into town for those unable to walk any significant distance. It's part of the Park & Ride Service offered from the adjoining car park I believe.

Very nice stop-over and the Therme at the side of the lake is excellent with direct lakeside swimming access.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Busy, busy area in Summer. I won't go at that time of year again.


----------



## eddieo (May 1, 2005)

erneboy said:


> Busy, busy area in Summer. I won't go at that time of year again.


some of us have no choice..wife works in education and refuses to join me in retirement:grin2:

yes its busy in summer but I love travelling at that time..as weather reliable and everywhere is buzzing


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Another vote for the Uberlingen Stellplatz, has a good italian restaurant just across the road too. 
The book you need is the Bordatlas, in German but very easy to understand. If you have a smartphone or iPad you can download an app - ProMobil+. - includes offline mapping, only costs about £3 and is updated monthly. 
We spent two months wandering in southern Germany last year, Stellplatz all the time. They are so good you really don't need to use campsites.
Enjoy your trip.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

eddieo said:


> If This is the one: http://www.park-camping.de/
> 
> We stayed there last year for some cycling, weather was poor so pushed on to Italy. Nice site, restaurant looks great, very smart, but need to make a reservations, well at least in summer you do


yes, that's the one; we were there in September, was quite busy but we got in OK


----------



## arie5119 (Jan 30, 2013)

*3 Trips to lake constance great are loads to see.*

Hi Andy as I said in title we have done this trip three times camping over the few years so can't help with motorhome stops etc. but can give advice on area and such.

We love the area and usually spend 4 nights at the Dornbirn caravan and camp site 
Camping in der Enz it's quite and a very nice area, just up the road not much more than a mile is a Rolls Royce Museum well worth the trip and if you look to your left on the way up you will see a local water park Dornbirn Waldbad Enz with slides etc. we have spent a day at least in there on each visit.

On your way from the town to the campsite again about a mile or so you will on your left a cable car and that's a definite must do. All this on your campsite doorstep before you start to explore the area.

Plenty of parking down Bregenz opera house at the lakeside and the largest floating stage in Europe to boot, it's in the James Bond film Quantum of Solace a really beautiful area and they have a festival all along the promenade where all the big boat trips leave from you will have to google for the dates.

Hope this helps good luck from arie and family at caravan-breakers.com and scrap-my-caravan.co.uk


----------

